# New Alpine 3566 Amp



## h.o.rider (Jun 24, 2014)

Years ago I bought a new Alpine 3566 and never did install it. I was keeping it for a car in the future. I am restoring a 1966 Nova and had thoughts of putting it in there but I just cant justify cutting up the car to put in the speakers this amp deserves. Any idea what its worth?

Thanks in advance


----------

